# And they said she won't gain any weight...........



## Marty (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh really? The excuse was she is old therefore she doesn't gain any weight. Not according to Julie, one of our very reliable foster homes. All she needed was normal care and to be fed a little food, hay and worming. Julie has this little girl doing great and ready for adoption in Oklahoma. Prize is an A Registered Mare who was shown in her younger days. If anyone is interested please let us know.


----------



## chandab (Oct 16, 2011)

Marty said:


> The excuse was she is old therefore she doesn't gain any weight.


I absolutely hate this excuse. Those that use this excuse are either too lazy or too cheap to offer senior feed to an old horse.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, and she is even better now. It has been slow putting the weight on her. But it seems to have been that way for all of my horses this year. Momma "Prize" is a sweet, gentle mare.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, what an improvement!! So glad to see the "better" picture.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 26, 2011)

Way to go! You lot rock!


----------

